# Guild Wars 2 Guides



## Shizuki (18. August 2014)

Habe mal etwas gegogglet und auch hier im Forum die SuFu benutzt, aber leider finde ich bei beidem nix zufriedenstellendes.

Habe mir, da ich ein neues MMOG gesucht habe und oft Guild Wars 2 empfohlen war und es gerade um 50% reduziert ist, gekauft. Bin mittlerweile nach dem Tag heute LvL 10 und habe etliche Fragen und Probleme. D: 
Bin ein Elementarmagier und habe SO VIELE Waffen- und Skillkombinationen. Ich würde gerne wisse nwas zu was zu gebrauchen und ist und generell wie alles geht.

Kennt jemand einen Guide in dem alles für Anfänger erkläört wird und die komplette Skillung eines Elementarmagiers zu lesen ist und was für was ist? Wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Gamer66 (18. August 2014)

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite : Guild Wars 2 - Charakter-Planer | GuildWarsCore.de
 Ich spiele selber Guild Wars 2, hab zwar kein Ele , weiß aber das diese sehr schwer zu leveln sind. 
 Du machst halt relativ viel AOE schaden mit den Feuer Fertigkeiten, Wasser ist Heal und Erde CC glaub ich. Je nach Spielweise Skillst du dich und benutzt dementsprechende Waffen.
 Anfangs ist das Spiel noch sehr verwirrend, aber nach paar Tagen findet man sich ein .


----------



## Shizuki (18. August 2014)

Auf der Seite war ich auch schon,. aber komme da irgendwie nicht klar, weil ich nirgendwo finde, was man für eine Magie in welcher Situation nuitzen sollte und welche Skills man mit den Punkten skillen sollte und welche Waffe im PvP und welche im PvM sinnvoll ist.

Na super hab ich mir mal wieder direkt ne schwere Klasse ausgesucht.


----------



## Cyrus10000 (18. August 2014)

Du musst im Kampf die Elemente wechseln. Du darfst nie auf einem Element bleiben. 

Zepter Dolch macht massiv Schaden aber war mir immer zu Zielgebunden. Ich kam am besten mit dem Stab klar. Doppel Dolch ist auch gut nur halt Nahkampf. 

Du musst im englischen GW2 Forum nachschauen dort ist am meisten los was Guides angeht aber auch im Deutschen gibt es welche.


----------



## Shizuki (18. August 2014)

Ich habe gehört der Dreizack soll am besten sein für's PvP, worauf ich auch meinen Build gerne beschränken würde.  Was denkt ihr dazu?


----------



## Cinnayum (18. August 2014)

GW2 ist dafür gedacht zu mehreren loszuziehen.

Alleine questen kannst du ab Stufe 20 vergessen. Die Respawnrate ist zu hoch, die Monster zu schwer, ruhige Ecken zur Regeneration sind in den Questgebieten Fehlanzeige.

Insgesamt ist das Spiel eine Enttäuschung für mich. Ich habs Weihnachten im Sale geholt und mittlerweile verstaubt es wieder auf der Festplatte. Eigentlich ist es schade, denn die Landschaften sind wirklich sehr liebevoll gestaltet und die Grafik ist nicht so furchtbar altbacken wie in WoW oder SWTOR.

Der Elementarmagier ist eine ziemlich schwierige Klasse für den Einstieg. Etwas mit Gehilfe (Jäger) oder stabilerer Rüstung (Krieger) geht etwas leichter von der Hand.
Das Skillsystem in GW2 zielt scheinbar darauf ab, dass man ständig in den Stances umherspringt und alle Spells auf CD hält.
Das hat mich auf Dauer wahnsinnig gemacht und war auch ein Grund aufzuhören.

Spieldesigntechnisch finde ich so etwas furchtbar. Kein anderes MMO zwingt einem dieses Verhalten für (fast) alle Klassen auf. Das hat wohl einen Grund.

Die wirklich größte Enttäuschung am Skillsystem ist, dass man für die Tasten 6-0 auf eine sehr eingeschränkte Auswahl an "Kampf-CDs" limitiert ist. Von denen sind schlichtweg 80% Schrott und die anderen 20% so unglaublich unspektakulär, dass man sich die ganzen Tasten auch hätte schenken können.
Klar braucht man diese im Kampf, aber entweder man benutzt sie, immer wenn sie bereit sind oder man verreckt einfach.
Das ist keine "Entscheidung", die ich als Spieler treffen kann, wenn es obligatorisch wird.

Der 3. große große Designschnitzer ist das Leveln an sich. Wenn man die Karten leerspielt (also wirklich alle Aussichtspunkte, Skillpunkte-Herausforderungen etc.) und die Charakter-Questlinie spielt, dann levelt man nicht genug auf.

Man MUSS die Karten der anderen Völker zumindest teilweise abgrasen, damit der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht zu steil ansteigt. Alternativ kann man natürlich stundenlang Events in seinem Level farmen.

Außerdem ist regelmäßige Rückkehr in die Hauptstadt gefragt, denn ohne regelmäßige Ausrüstungsupdates aus dem AH werden die Quests auf der eigenen Stufe schnell unmöglich schwer.

Ist man zu 2. unterwegs relativiert sich die Schwierigkeit für die Nicht-Elite Gegner auf Kindergartenniveau. Alleine respawnen sie, wie gesagt, so schnell, dass man nicht mal 10 Sekunden ausruhen kann. Manche Hubs werden nach der Eroberung nach 15 Sekunden wieder von HORDEN von Gegnern überrannt. Welchen Shi.. die Entwickler hier geraucht haben, weiß ich bis heute nicht.

Das Potential des Spieles ist riesig. Die Umsetzung eine Katastrophe. Wie Gamestar-Petra das so über den grünen Klee loben kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Shizuki (18. August 2014)

Danke für den detaillierten Einblick. 

Dennoch möchte ich mir von alledem selber ein Bild machen und möchte deswegen auch etwas Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen, weil ich das Spiel persönlich für Anfänger SEHR schwer finde.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. August 2014)

Ich habe auch einen "Hilfe-Gesuch"-Thread hier gestartet. Aber die GW2-Community ist scheinbar sehr verschwiegen und im Spiel ist es mir nicht gelungen längerfristige Kontakte aufzubauen. (bin berufstätig und immer nur abends wenn die Kleine im Bett ist mal kurz online)
Viele Kumpels haben das Spiel zwar mal gekauft (Pile of Shame-Syndrom und so), spielen es aber nicht.

Was das Leben scheinbar wirklich stark vereinfacht:
Jeder Gegnertyp hat einen "dicken" Angriff. Der wird wohl durch irgendeinen Animation / Leucheffekt angekündigt. Diesen herauszufinden und mittels Ausweichrolle zu vermeiden, ist wohl der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.
Es ist zwar überhaupt nicht einleuchtend, wieso man dem "Überkopfschlag des Todes" vom Höhlentrolloberkönig mit einer plumpen Rolle auf NULL Schaden reduzieren kann, aber in GW2 ist das so.
Schläge / Zauber verfehlen komplett, während du die Ausweichrolle machst. Leuchtet nicht wirklich ein, funktioniert aber wohl.


----------



## Lelwani (18. August 2014)

Das liegt daran das Gw 2 einfach dumm is tut mir leid aber da ich selber langjähriger GW 1 spieler bin hier mal ne seite wo du sicher mehr hilfe bekommen wirst

Sollte eigentlich die erste seite sein die aufgeht wenn du sowas googlst
Wartower.de | Größte deutsche Guild Wars 2 Community News, Forum, Handelsplatz, Datenbanken, und jede Menge mehr...

https://forum-de.guildwars2.com/forum


----------



## Combi (18. August 2014)

hi,ich spiele gw2 seit dem pre-release und habe mittlerweile nen high-end-acc draus gemacht.
5 legendarys gebaut,12 chars auf 80,alle mit top gear und allen waffen.kompletter ausbau der banken und eigene schatzgilde.
also...soviel zeug,und alles alleine gemacht.
wenn etwas nicht alleine klappt,nimmst du deine kumpels aus der gilde mit.
eine gilde sollte sich jeder suchen,da du erstens richtig ins game eingeführt wirst,
tips und ratschläge bekommst,hilfe wenns dir an was fehlt und ...du hast jemanden zum quatschen.
ich bin auf dzagonur bei einer grossen gilde mit ca 120 mann.davon sind jeden tag mindestens 20 online,ergo...immer hilfe zur hand.
frag nach einem lauf durch die fraktale...zack,5 mann und los.
oder raids im wvw....macht tierisch laune mit 20-50 mann im wvw,burgen einzunehmen und andere spieler zu killen.
loot ohne ende,also auch gold.

du kannst viele skillungen nachlesen,aber ob du die spielen kannst,ist eine andere frage.
spielst du auf full beserker,walküre oder tank?
damage dealer oder supporter-heal.alles möglich.
ich hatte auch etliche skillungen versucht,aber die sagten mir nicht zu.
baboom,ist ein spieler mit etlichen top-skillungen,schau dir seine an.
aber jetzt,wo du an anfang bist,mit level 10,brauchst du noch nix planen.
das kommt erst mit level 50 oder 60.
aktualisier deine rüssi durch sachen die gegner droppen.
vorher isses nur verschwendung.
zum leveln auf feuer und dolche spielen.is einfach,schnell und schaden.

wie gesagt,ne gilde und ts3...und du wirst dich wundern,wie viel spass es macht.
musste mich auch erst umgewöhnen,gw1 war total anders.
aber wenn du es raus hast,macht es tierisch fun...

PS: der über mir,....weil gw2 zu dumm ist.....es ist nicht das spiel...sondern du.du raffst die spielmechanik nicht.


----------



## Lelwani (18. August 2014)

Combi schrieb:


> hi,ich spiele gw2 seit dem pre-release und habe mittlerweile nen high-end-acc draus gemacht.
> 5 legendarys gebaut,12 chars auf 80,alle mit top gear und allen waffen.kompletter ausbau der banken und eigene schatzgilde.
> also...soviel zeug,und alles alleine gemacht.
> wenn etwas nicht alleine klappt,nimmst du deine kumpels aus der gilde mit.
> ...


 

Mmh du scheinst mich ja gut zukennen... abgesehen davon hab ich auch 3 80iger also sollte ich zumindest ansatzweise verstehen von was ich rede...

Trotz allem is gw2 einfach nur dumm in MEINEN augen und ich bin bei weitem nich der einzige der so denkt...

Ich kenne aus gw1 zeiten ne menge leute bestimmt 30+ und davon haben sich bestimmt 95% Gw2 gekauft und spielen tun es davon noch 2 und das auch nur gelegentlich ....

Aber stimmt schon gw2 isn top spiel und das pvp is super....


----------



## Shizuki (18. August 2014)

Habe auch schon bevor ich den Beitrag hier geschrieben habe 2 Sachen mit diesen Fertigkeitpunkten (die man durch Quests auf der Map bekommt) geskillt, aber im nachinhein sind die Skills *******.  Ist das schlimm?


----------



## Cinnayum (18. August 2014)

Du kannst über kurz oder lang genug von den Punkten farmen, um alles freizuschalten.

Es ist nur so, dass das Spiel einen nicht an die Hand nimmt.
Es ist aus Design- und Entwicklersicht voller Fehler, die einem den Spaß verderben, lange bevor man im Spielspaßolymp ankommt.

Ich bezweifle nicht, dass das Spiel auf höchster Stufe mit vielen Freunden Spaß machen kann. Die Entwickler haben es nur total, und ich meine wirklich total, verbockt, dem Spieler auf dem Weg dahin bei der Stange zu halten oder grundsätzlich zu motivieren.
Die Ausrüstung und Belohnungen, die man bekommt, sind viel zu generisch und auswechselbar. Noch dazu sieht die Startrüstung besser aus als alles, was man bis Stufe 50 findet.

Selbst im 10(!) Jahre alten WoW hatten die Ur-Startgebiete mehr Flair und Stil, und das zum Veröffentlichungszeitpunkt und nicht nach der Überarbeitung.

Und das ist so unglaublich schade. Das UI ist super aufgeräumt und durchdacht. Die Schnellreisefunktion ist der Wahnsinn, die vermisse ich in jedem anderen Spiel. Die Abkehr von den klassischen Questhubs funktioniert auch, weil die Gebiete wirklich gut durchgestylt sind, bis in den letzten Winkel.


----------



## Lelwani (18. August 2014)

Im vergleich mit GW1 und dem muss GW 2 sich nunmal alleine des namens wegen stellen zieht GW 2 um lichtjahre den kürzeren.

Evtl hast du wirklich glück und es gefällt dir solch leute solls ja auch geben wünsch ich dir viel spaß


----------



## Nightslaver (18. August 2014)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Im vergleich mit GW1 und dem muss GW 2 sich nunmal alleine des namens wegen stellen zieht GW 2 um lichtjahre den kürzeren.
> 
> Evtl hast du wirklich glück und es gefällt dir solch leute solls ja auch geben wünsch ich dir viel spaß


 
Naja man merkt GW2 halt an das man die ganzen Mainstream Deppen denen die das Build bauen in GW1 überfordert hat ansprechen sollte, genauso die Leute denen GW1 zu "PvP"-lastig war. Was dabei rausgekommen ist nennt sich nun halt GW2 und entleiht sich viele Ansätze bei der Konkurenz, auch wenn man es sogar schaft bestimmte Sachen besser und vor allem Zeitsparender zu gestalten hat man es bei GW2 dafür geschaft das eigentlich gute Skill und Kampfsystem aus dem Vorgänger völlig kaputt zu bekommen. Die langen Abklingzeiten der Skills führen das zu das der Kampf zu 90% der Zeit aus Ausweichen von AOEs und dem stumpfsinnigen draufhauen mit den 1-5er Skills der Waffen.
Insgesammt und wohl auch der Grund warum viele ehemalige GW1 Spieler nicht mehr GW2 spielen. Das Build bauen ist einfach total langweilig. Es gibt in der Regel 2-3 Builds die man je nach Dungeon und Ausrichtung im PvE spielt und 2 Builds die man je nachdem ob man im Zerg oder Kleingruppe unterwegs ist im WvW spielt. Guild Wars 1 bot dort einfach unmengen mehr an Möglichkeiten.

Dazu kommen im PvE einfach noch die unglaublich schlecht gestalteten Dungeons die eigentlich kein Mensch mehr spielt wenn er nicht grade irgend eine Skin haben/freischalten will.

Langfristig wird GW2 mmn. dadurch leider zimlich langweilig, weil grade der "Endcontent" einfach nicht wirklich vom Unterhaltungswert motiviert, mmn.
War auch der Grund warum ich nach 5 80er Charakteren irgendwann die Lust verloren habe.


----------



## Shizuki (19. August 2014)

Wie sieht es mit den Berufen aus. Bin lVl 20 und habe davon mittlerweile rein gar nichts mitbekommen. Welche bErufe gibt es? Welche lohnen sich? Wie lvlt man diese? Was können Berufe überhaupt?`Wo kann man sich diese ansehen?


----------



## Koyote (24. August 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> GW2 ist dafür gedacht zu mehreren loszuziehen.
> 
> Alleine questen kannst du ab Stufe 20 vergessen. Die Respawnrate ist zu hoch, die Monster zu schwer, ruhige Ecken zur Regeneration sind in den Questgebieten Fehlanzeige.
> 
> ...



Sorry,
ich spiele selbst kein Gw2 mehr, aber dein Post ist einfach der größte Bullshit und sollte eigentlich sofort gelöscht werden, damit neue Spieler den Schrott nicht glauben.
Ich gehe das ganze mal Stufenweise durch, ist ja kaum zu glauben, was da für ein Schwachsinn drinne steht....

Also 1.
Man kann sich locker, und ich meine wirklich LOCKER mit jeder Klasse von Level 0 auf 80 komplett alleine Hochleveln. Wenn man ab Stufe 20 die Mobs zu schwer findet, dann sollte man mal an seinem Movement und der Verwendung der Skills arbeiten. Ich habe einige Charakter alleine hochgezogen und es war kein Problem, dies ohne Hilfe von Freunden zu machen.

2.
Bezüglich "Schwieriger Klassen": Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man den Charakter skillt und wie man ihn spielt. Beim Leveln zumindest sind aber alle Klassen einfach.

3.
Du beschwerst dich darüber, dass man im Kampf viel reagieren muss und sich bewegen muss? Dann hast du Gw2 glaub nicht verstanden.

4.
Auch völliger Quatsch. Die Skillls wechselt man wenn man mit einer Gruppe spielt mehrmals pro Run und für jede Situation/ jeden Dungeon gibt es passende Skills, die man eben kennen muss und wenn man diese zur richtigen Zeit zündet, machen sie richtig viel Sinn. 

5.
Natürlich bereist man auch die Startgebiete der anderen Völker, das ist doch völlig normal. Man Levelt durch die Map mehr als genug und wenn es einem zu langsam geht, dann geht man einfach in einen Dungeon.

6.
Also eigentlich reicht die Ausrüstung die man unterwegs findet immer aus und selbst wenn man zurück in die Hauptstadt muss, geht das Reisen total fix und ist nun wirklich kein Umstand.

7.
Die Quests in Gw2 sind nie im Leben schwer. Ganz im Gegenteil, man hat sogar oft mehrere Varianten sie zu lösen und das macht das ganze noch einfacher.

8.
Natürlich ist man gemeinsam stärker, aber alleine ist alles möglich (auch fast alle Dungeons). Wenn man sich natürlich alleine in ein GRUPPENevent stellt und sich über die vielen Gegner wundert, ist man wohl selbst schuld. 


Das Spiel ist richtig gut und man muss kein Pro sein, um alleine auf Level 80 zu kommen und findet auch viele Hilfsbereite Spieler, die mit einem in Dungeons gehen. Der Content ist aber einfach irgendwann zu lahm. Ich hatte über 2000 Stunden ca. und habe eigentlich alles gemacht. Max. Frak-Level, Legendarys, Alle Dungeons, mehrfach die Map, Living Story, Weltenbosse.
Die Fraktale machen echt Spaß und die Dungeons eigentlich auch. Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass man mit einer eingespielten Truppe irgendwann den Spaß verliert, da es zu einfach ist. 
Die Living Story mag ja schön sein, jedoch würde mir persönlich ein Add-On mit viel neuem Content für lange Zeit besser gefallen.
Die Weltenbosse machen auch richtig Spaß, wenn man richtig im TS die Taktik verfolgt.

Also, das Spiel bietet einiges und macht auch ein paar Stunden Spaß (wie gesagt grob 2000, was jetzt nicht unbedingt viel ist). Irgendwann, wenn man alles mehrfach gesehen hat, kann es jedoch langweilig werden und so hört man dann eben (wie ich) auf.
Für Leute die sich stark für PvP und WvW interessiern, bietet das Spiel natürlich noch einige weitere Stunden, jedoch lag mein Schwerpunkt eher auf dem PvE. Wenn man wirklich an der Living Story interessiert ist, dann kommen auch noch regelmäßig Updates. Auch hier gilt aber wieder: VIEEEEEL zu einfach und die Erfolge sind meist vieeel zu schnell erreicht. Ich muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass mich die Story nicht interessiert hat, sondern nur die Spielmechaniken und Erfolge.
Ihr seht also, wenn man noch etwas mehr Interesse aufbringt, bietet das Spiel noch mehr als die ca. 2000 Stunden.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. August 2014)

Koyote schrieb:


> Bezüglich "Schwieriger Klassen": Es kommt immer darauf an, wie man den Charakter skillt und wie man ihn spielt. Beim Leveln zumindest sind aber alle Klassen einfach.


 
Naja es gibt schon Klassen mit steilerer und flacherer Lernkurve. Waldläufer, Krieger und Wächter verzeihen am Anfang deutlich mehr Fehler als Elementarmagier, Mesmer oder erst rechter der Dieb.
Ingeneur liegt da irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## xeranova (25. August 2014)

Combi schrieb:


> hi,ich spiele gw2 seit dem pre-release und habe mittlerweile nen high-end-acc draus gemacht.
> 5 legendarys gebaut,12 chars auf 80,alle mit top gear und allen waffen.kompletter ausbau der banken und eigene schatzgilde.
> also...soviel zeug,und alles alleine gemacht.
> wenn etwas nicht alleine klappt,nimmst du deine kumpels aus der gilde mit.
> ...



In welcher Gilde bist du den ? Bin auch auf deinem Server in einer der größten Gilden . Vielleicht sind wir in der gleichen. Lach.


----------

